# What software do I have that...



## meine (Nov 26, 2022)

Everybody now and then installs packages just to try, and then forget. Application menu's don't always list all the tools aboard. Using the package manager ports-mgmt/pkg and _grep_ can help you finding your tools or even what window managers you have:

`pkg query -e '%a = 0' %o | grep <category>`

Categories are given e.g. in the information pkg gives about a program or the information on FreshPorts -- sysutils, textproc, x11-wm, etc. Not all hits are user programs, some of them might be for configuration. Below is an example of the software I have installed for text editing:


```
$ pkg query -e '%a = 0' %o | grep editors
editors/gummi
editors/libreoffice
editors/vim
```

This example shows how fast and easy the command line is. And the basic command just came from the man page -- they're great reading stuff ;-)


----------

